
How i hacked Xiaomi MiBand 2 to control it from Linux - Aissen
https://medium.com/@a.nikishaev/how-i-hacked-xiaomi-miband-2-to-control-it-from-linux-a5bd2f36d3ad
======
homarp
For Android, there is
[https://github.com/Freeyourgadget/Gadgetbridge](https://github.com/Freeyourgadget/Gadgetbridge)
that supports Pebble, Mi Band, Liveview, HPlus and more.

